# plans?



## Phelonius (Jan 26, 2009)

Plans? I don't use no stinking plans! I just cut away everything that does not look like an engine.

 Phelonius


----------



## putputman (Jan 26, 2009)

Phelonius, I wonder if I used to work for you back in the 60's. I had a boss that would tell me "there is a part somewhere in that chunk of steel, find it". ??? ??? ???


----------



## jack404 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey PuttPuttMan

i think that sayin's International..

my grandfather said that to me in i think 1969..

got me started makin little bits outta big bits

40 years later..... heck.. lotsa metal ..

sometimes with plans sometimes just winging it

if it works make plans and post em..  :big: :big: :big:

cheers

jack


----------



## Kludge (Jan 27, 2009)

Plans are great for letting you know you've taken a wrong turn. ;D

I don't know. Scribbled notes and Crap-o-Cad Beta sketches are as close as I get to plans for my own "designs", but they're more concepts rather than real plans anyway. I know what it's supposed to do and kind of how it's supposed to do it but the little details aren't handled until the device is under construction - sort of like Phelonius (feloneous?) does it. But different. Kind of.

That's how the original Noelle-machines were made, anyway, as were the pens. I had no clue what they would look like until the wood "told" me. 25 pens (plus mistakes) in 15 days ... I had some very talkative wood here for a while. ;D

Anyway, if you've got or need plans, cool. If you don't, it's also cool. We're all different ... just like everyone else.

BEst regards,

Kludge ... who takes "different" to whole new levels


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 30, 2009)

Unlike you fellows, I make a "plan" of just about everything I build. After 44 years of "making plans" professionaly, I'm not sure I COULD make something without a plan---My heart might stop!!!


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Unlike you fellows, I make a "plan" of just about everything I build. After 44 years of "making plans" professionaly, I'm not sure I COULD make something without a plan---My heart might stop!!!



Yeah Brian, but the difference is - you are good at it. Any 'plan' I draw only adds to the confusion.


----------



## Kludge (Jan 31, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Yeah Brian, but the difference is - you are good at it. Any 'plan' I draw only adds to the confusion.


Are we sure Brian doesn't make the parts then draw the plans? :big: :big: :big:

Anyway, I agree with Tel. Plans just muddle for me what's already muddled enough. Besides, it's more adventurous taking the WAG approach.

Best regards.

Kludge


----------



## fdew (Feb 14, 2009)

I make the plans, Go down to the shop and start following them, then mumble about the guy that made them and go back to the CAD system to find the missing dimension.

Frank


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 14, 2009)

brian makes beautiful drawings/plans......i draw mistakes........call them plans and then throw them away halfway through the job and just eyeball the rest :big: :big:

chuck


----------

